# Visa Applications in the UK - Issues with Premium Service Centre



## Greegiecee (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi everyone,
my first post here. After reading some threads online there seems to be some good experience pooled here and so I am hoping someone can help. 

I am (finally, after 10 years) able to apply for ILR (LR). My wife doesn't yet qualify so we will be submitting her FLR(M). Timings are really bad. The turn around time for ILR apps in the UK is up to 6 months with the average being well in excess of 3 months. My wife's visa expires in 3 months time, but because she is my dependent, she can't apply until I've been issued with my ILR. 

I've been trying to book an appointment online with the Premium Service Centre, but there website keeps crashing whenever I get to the payment page. Of course I've tried getting technical support, bu that doesn't really exist. 

My question is:
Is there any way for me to apply for my ILR and my wife's FLR(M) by post, at the same time, but get the home office to hold processing my wife's application until mine has been dealt with? I was told this is so, but can't see how this can be done as they ask for certain information from me which I can't give until my ILR has been approved. 

Any suggestions? 
Thanks in advance.


----------

